# Number 1 pick a possibility next year guys....



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Might as well face the facts guys, its not looking good for us so far. Personally, I wouldnt mind the number 1 pick, that would be the ONLY positive thing that could come out of what kind of season we look to have. 

Its not pessimism, its realism. Lets look at the facts.

Most of the teams ahead of us last year, other than the Lakers either stayed the same or have improved. Many teams behind us in the west (and east for that matter) also have improved dramatically. 

What have we done? How are we different looking to start the season as when we started and ended the season last year?

Brand and Kaman both had off years last year, Theyre young enough where we can pretty much say they will be the same, or perhaps a little improvement, i doubt they get worse. At SF, we have a currently healthy maggette whose numbers continue to decline with dunleavvy. Upgrade offensively over ross starting last year, downgrade defensively. At SG, we still have mobley, who like maggette has seen his numbers go progressively down the last 3 years. At PG, we have the same as last year pretty much in sam cassell. Its hard to bet on a 45 year old improving from the previous year, so who knows. 

At backup center, we still have aaron williams. No improvement from last year, hes getting older. At backup PF Tim thomas. I look to him as having the same year as last year. at backup SF, Q Ross, last years starter. i cant see big improvement from him unless he all of a sudden found out how to shoot a 3 pointer, and thus can play more SG. At backup SG we have noone right now. At backup PG we have no one

We lost singleton, gained thornton. To be seen if its an improvement, or if it even matters. We lost livingston, since early last year, gained no one. We lost hart, gained no one so far. We lost ewing, gained no one so far. Most likely will sign either diaz or jordan, and its very debateable if either of those guys will be a significant improvement over ewing, due to at least ewing knowing the offense for 2 years, and ewings stellar defense. The hart and livingston losses are more so far. Unless we trade, i dont see anyone we get in free agency going to be able to do right off the bat what hart and livingston could do, which, initself is one of the most pathetic statements ever.

Our coach is the same, our GM is the same. Paul davis doesnt seem that improved. Korolev who knows, who cares. 

Its very likely we could be one of the 5-7 worst teams in the league next year, which is all portland needed to get the top pick. Lets not forget, that every 10 years, EXACTLY when the once a decade caliber center is chosen, on a year ending in 8, we get the number one pick. (robinson 87, we got manning in 88 1. Duncan 97, we get kandiman in 98. Oden in 07, we get ??? in 08?) 

Personall im hoping we do just do terrible next year. Thats about the only thing that will cause a HUGE shakeup with this team. It could get baylor to retire. It could get dunleavvy fired. It would get us the number 1 pick. It could make brand opt out of his deal. That coupled with maggette doing the same, cassell's expiring deal, all of a sudden, were a team that has the most cap space, perhaps new and exciting coach, new training center, and were still in LA, who knows, we might get a true superstar in free agency to go along with our number 1 pick. Then at least there would be HOPE of better days to come.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Some free agents restricted and unrestricted, that we could offer more than any other team almost for, if brand and maggs opt out: (and if some of these opt out)

(in order of how i want them pursued)
1. Arenas
2. Monta ellis
3. Iverson
4. Artest 

others including MLE level guys or decent backups: Calderon, B davis, Ariza, swift, Jamison, ricky davis, J Williams, duhon, Najera.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Personall im hoping we do just do terrible next year. Thats about the only thing that will cause a HUGE shakeup with this team. It could get baylor to retire. It could get dunleavvy fired. It would get us the number 1 pick. It could make brand opt out of his deal. That coupled with maggette doing the same, cassell's expiring deal, all of a sudden, were a team that has the most cap space, perhaps new and exciting coach, new training center, and were still in LA, who knows, we might get a true superstar in free agency to go along with our number 1 pick. Then at least there would be HOPE of better days to come.


I believe that is bad thinking. No one will come to the Clippers (especially a good FA) when there is no Cassell, no Maggette, no Brand, and a new coach. No superstar in the league would even give the Clippers a thought under those conditions. Having cap space does not equal getting good talent, the Hawks can attest to that. A shakeup to this team would set the Clippers back at least 5 years. I am sure during that time the Clippers would have the chance at the #1 every year. The last thing the Clippers need is a major overhaul, it doesn't make sense. All a big shakeup does prove to the league that the Clippers aren't serious about winning and recreates that bad ideology toward the Clippers. 

In terms to your overall argument the only way the Clippers get the #1 pick is if they trade for it or get very lucky and win the lotto. Right now I can see the Clippers barely missing the playoffs again. I don't see them in the bottom 5. I said it a hundred times and I'll say it again this team is not built to lose. Even when losing the starting PG and backup PG last year the Clippers almost made the playoffs, thats saying a lot. The PG issue is still at large since no one has been signed but I'll worry about that when the season starts. A lot of things can happen from now to the start of the season that can change things. I am concerned but anything can happen. Before the draft the Celtics weren't looking too good and look at them now, from worst to one of the favorites in the East in weeks.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, you never know. This is Los Angeles Remember. Take arenas for example. What would he be going back to in Washington? Not a great city, and its not like they have a better team than the clippers. Take Ellis. I doubt goldenstate would offer him the max. Look at orlando and rashard lewis. Orlando is not exactly a big time team, but lewis went there because they showed him the money. 

I dont think a shakeup sets us back. To be set back we actually have to be at a certain place. And were already a lottery team as is, any regression would be minimal. And replacing brand with a real star, i dont think is going backwards. Replacing brand with a scrub, well, of course. A big shakeup proves to the league that the clippers are serious about winning. When you have a team that doesnt win, and you KEEP it status quo, THAT shows to the league were fine with being mediocre. But when we shake that up, it shows that we arent going to stand pat until we find the right mixture that will bring us a championship.

As it stands now, we suck big time with no backup SG nor PG. I do feel we will get SOMEONE to fill those needs, but i dont see anyone left that will make a difference. We have passed the lakers maybe, but then New Orleans and portland i think are teams on the up and up. Sacramento with miller/bibby/artest/martin is a strong core. Minnesota just got 5 guys by giving up one, people are writing them off too soon as well. Seattle i think took a step back since they lost lewis and allen. Memphis before with a healthy gasol remember was a better team than us in our best year in 05/06. 

Boston is EXACTLY what i am talking about as a model we should follow. They were losers like we were, and they werent content to stand pat. So they made some VERY bold moves and blew up the team to get who they think can lead them to a championship. Thats what id like to see us do.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Its not pessimism, its realism.


only the pessimistic say that. the season hasn't started yet, please calm down and keep your shirt on. the clippers have been going into seasons much worse than they are this year more times than i can remember. i don't really see how the sky is falling or whatever scenarios you are predicting.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't care if we do poorly this year, as long as we develop our point guards that we already have.

One thing I realize is that almost every championship teams have good guards, point or otherwise, without a good ball handler, no team can win a championship.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

overreacting...have faith...stop whining...please...

all this negitive clipper talk is killing my summer...funny how only clippers fans think we can't win and jay leno...if cassel and livi didn't get hurt last season we would have made the playoffs, probably put out dallas in the first round, beat phoenix, and lost to the spurs in six games...that's my assessment of last year...look at the bright side, we got thornton, (led the ACC in scoring) who i hear is the second best rookie scorer behind durant. my biggest worry is dumbleavy messing up the chemistry to further "unathleticize" the team...

if i shared some of you guys optimizim i would have stopped being a clippers fan as a kid when people really made fun if the clippers...
reguardless of what you think the clippers are still one of the most feared teams in the nba, ask the mavs and phx (who are better on paper)
who did everything they could to avoid playing us last year...

we're the same team basically that made the second round of the playoffs
in a year when they didn't even have us making it...right under the radar...you'll see. if we don't have improved perimiter play or if kaman lays another egg (yes kaman) i still would have faith in them...at times last year they looked like they we're "trying" to miss the playoffs. how else can you explain them losing to the kings in a do or die game (that as i recall bibby didn't play that good) then turning around and beating phx at home?!!!!!!?????????!!!!!!!?????????!!!!!!???????!!!!!??????!!!!!!?

we are better than you think we are. sammy said that if he can play 75 games that we're in the playoffs. i'd rather go off what sammy says than cry about how bad we are and how better everyone else is...

the grass ain't always greener...vada


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

derrick rose could do wonders for this team...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Clippers would not know what to do with a #1 pick, id rather win


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

MR. VADA said:


> overreacting...have faith...stop whining...please...
> 
> all this negitive clipper talk is killing my summer...funny how only clippers fans think we can't win and jay leno...if cassel and livi didn't get hurt last season we would have made the playoffs, probably put out dallas in the first round, beat phoenix, and lost to the spurs in six games...that's my assessment of last year...look at the bright side, we got thornton, (led the ACC in scoring) who i hear is the second best rookie scorer behind durant. my biggest worry is dumbleavy messing up the chemistry to further "unathleticize" the team...
> 
> ...


word...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Your right, we won't win a single game with this pathetic squad. A healthy Kaman won't do much, nor would a well rested Elton Brand. Same with Maggette and Coach seeming to slowly starting to get along, or drafting one of the few rookies ready for the NBA and to make an impact. Having Cassell play more games then last year does nothing, same with the potential of having a pass-first, pass-second point guard coming off the bench in Jordan. 

Why bother even play any games, can we just forfiet the entire season?

Edit: I'm not saying we'll make the playoffs, I'm just trying to point out that is not realistic to say we have a chance at the #1 pick unless we get very lucky in the lottery. Like Weasel said, I think we'll either make the playoffs, or have the 12th-14th pick again due to us being a mid-level team whom can stay in the playoff race, but I think getting up to the 6th seed can be a possibility, any higher at the moment is wishful thniking.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Your right, we won't win a single game with this pathetic squad. A healthy Kaman won't do much, nor would a well rested Elton Brand. Same with Maggette and Coach seeming to slowly starting to get along, or drafting one of the few rookies ready for the NBA and to make an impact. Having Cassell play more games then last year does nothing, same with the potential of having a pass-first, pass-second point guard coming off the bench in Jordan.
> 
> Why bother even play any games, can we just forfiet the entire season?
> 
> Edit: I'm not saying we'll make the playoffs, I'm just trying to point out that is not realistic to say we have a chance at the #1 pick unless we get very lucky in the lottery. Like Weasel said, I think we'll either make the playoffs, or have the 12th-14th pick again due to us being a mid-level team whom can stay in the playoff race, but I think getting up to the 6th seed can be a possibility, any higher at the moment is wishful thniking.


You're taking things to an extreme, Cassell will probably play about the same as he did last year (60-ish games, nagging injuries, stats way down), he's one of my favorite players, but let's be honest, hoping he'll rebound at age 38 is just wishful thinking. 

Kaman was in a contract year, since the clips said they would extend him. He's looked like crap since he got that guaranteed contract, its happened countless times before in the NBA...

Brand may get back to his usual 20-10 numbers, but how many times did that get us into the playoffs before?

And Maggette being part of the regular rotation helps more than anything else, but that also means Thornton gets buried pretty much, especially if Corey gets resigned.

Jordan is a nice player no doubt, but you've gotta look at reality again, he'll probably never sniff an all-star spot and it was only a couple of weeks ago when we were wondering if he could even make the roster.

Oh and you already said we'd make the playoffs, looks like you thought only 4 teams in the West were better, now you're changing your mind? Sounds like a new pessimist to me. 
http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-clippers/366050-clippers-select-thornton-12.html#post4873459

The west is stronger than we were in our best season of the decade, and now we're worse, its tough to imagine us breaking 35-wins. Our team has tanked it before, i think if we're not in the playoff picture by mid-season, look for us to be a top 5 lottery team.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I have faith in Jordan, that he'll develop his game over the season make us win.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I have faith in Jordan, that he'll develop his game over the season make us win.


Jordan? Dude, I thought YOU were gonna be our new PG?!?! I guess you can't survive on that minimum $400,000 salary then...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> Jordan? Dude, I thought YOU were gonna be our new PG?!?! I guess you can't survive on that minimum $400,000 salary then...


Yeah man, I gotta feed my family. :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> only the pessimistic say that. the season hasn't started yet, please calm down and keep your shirt on. the clippers have been going into seasons much worse than they are this year more times than i can remember. i don't really see how the sky is falling or whatever scenarios you are predicting.


As i said, at this point, its where we are. You know of a lot of playoff teams that didnt have a backup PG or SG? Since 2000, i cant really remember this point of the offseason, having such a dim outlook. Its not much of a leap. Remember, like i said, we have almost the same team, MINUS some guys we ended with last year. We werent a playoff team last year. The teams ahead of us got better or stayed the same. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to explain the reality of our situation at this point. For the sky to be falling, we would need a sky in the first place. LAST year the sky fell. We went from strong playoff team, to weak team on the outside looking in. This year, were just the same as last year, slightly worse.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> if cassel and livi didn't get hurt last season we would have made the playoffs, probably put out dallas in the first round, beat phoenix, and lost to the spurs in six games...


thats a strange and bold assessment when we played some of our best basketball of the year actually with jason hart as PG. Also the only style of ball that could beat dallas seemed to be the goldenstate style...a style that is almost the opposite of us. 



> look at the bright side, we got thornton, (led the ACC in scoring) who i hear is the second best rookie scorer behind durant.


A guy who is probably only as good as singleton, and even if he was better which i hope he is, is only AT BEST, a backup on this team since we have maggette. 



> we're the same team basically that made the second round of the playoffs


I strongly disagree. WEre only the same team if kaman and brand get back to that level. Only if cassell somehow gets younger by two years. If mobley gets younger by two years. If livingston gets uninjured, if we get wilcox and rebraca back, about the only thing that we have the same is tim thomas who is pretty much exactly radmanovic that year at the end of the year after we traded wilcox. That year we had a backup PG. That year we didnt have a hole at backup SG since livvy and cassell would play there as well. 



> or if kaman lays another egg (yes kaman) i still would have faith in them...


Kaman scoring a whopping 2 points a game more than last year is not going to do anything for us. We need a combined effort from everyone to improve off of last year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Your right, we won't win a single game with this pathetic squad.


who said anything about that? I say we will win 32-35 games. So in other words, im saying that were still a better team than HALF of the clipper teams the last 15 years. But thats not good enough for me. 



> A healthy Kaman won't do much, nor would a well rested Elton Brand. Same with Maggette and Coach seeming to slowly starting to get along, or drafting one of the few rookies ready for the NBA and to make an impact.


Its still hopes and dreams though. On paper were the same team. Even if some of those things are true, any one thing will not do anything for us. Its almost everything has to happen. Kaman, yes, i do think that healthy he can score a couple more points a game like in 05/06. But like i said, that means little for our success by itself. Brand on the other hand last year people said was an off year. It really wasnt. he just returned to the player he has been for 7 years in this league. in 05/06 he all of a sudden became a star for a year, but that was the exception not the rule. Maggette since 04/05 keeps going down in numbers. Realism says it continues or stays the same. Wishful thinking says it drastically changes. Realism says that barring injury, thornton at best is a 10 minute backup to maggette. Again, 10 minute player is not going to make a big difference in the win/loss column. 



> Cassell play more games then last year does nothing, same with the potential of having a pass-first, pass-second point guard coming off the bench in Jordan.


Yes, pin our hopes on the oldest starting PG in the league. Thats realistic. Lets not forget that right now he is our ONLY PG on our entire roster. ANd lets christen our backup PG as someone who baylor and dunleavvy said is someone who has almost no chance to make the squad when they drafted him. 



> Why bother even play any games, can we just forfiet the entire season?


Thats just silly talk, theres no such thing s forfieting any games let alone a season. 



> I'm just trying to point out that is not realistic to say we have a chance at the #1 pick unless we get very lucky in the lottery.


Its not realistic to say, that, with a team thats not even as good as last years squad, we might lose 5-8 more games than we did last year, when other teams have surpassed us in the league? If thats not realism, i dont know what is. Its not like im saying were going to be 20-62 or something.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Re: Leidout's post, i agree with pretty much everything there.
RE: Free arsenel's post, his jordan love grows by the day. lol


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> You're taking things to an extreme, Cassell will probably play about the same as he did last year (60-ish games, nagging injuries, stats way down), he's one of my favorite players, but let's be honest, hoping he'll rebound at age 38 is just wishful thinking.





> Yes, pin our hopes on the oldest starting PG in the league. Thats realistic. Lets not forget that right now he is our ONLY PG on our entire roster. ANd lets christen our backup PG as someone who baylor and dunleavvy said is someone who has almost no chance to make the squad when they drafted him.


Did I say Cassell would be our savior or will rebound, or did I just simply state that he will be available for more then 58 games in my opinion[65-70] and he provides a huge swagger when he's in the game as versus while he's on the bench and unavailable, which could make a difference.


> Kaman was in a contract year, since the clips said they would extend him. He's looked like crap since he got that guaranteed contract, its happened countless times before in the NBA...


He did have nagging injuries last year, and he has said that he will be working hard this offseason, and I for one believe Chris, and he is young enough to come back next year healthy and ready to play and make an impact.



> Brand may get back to his usual 20-10 numbers, but how many times did that get us into the playoffs before?


Before, did we have the talent we do with the mix of vets and improving players? Nope, we had young talent and that was basically it.



> And Maggette being part of the regular rotation helps more than anything else, but that also means Thornton gets buried pretty much, especially if Corey gets resigned.


Who's to say Maggette won't run both Maggette and Thornton at the wings at times as both are extremelly well slashers, good rebounders for how they play and Thornton is a solid defender and can actually handle the ball. All this talk about Thornton not getting any PT is way off in my opinion. There is a reason we chose him over projects, such as Belli/Javaris.


> Jordan is a nice player no doubt, but you've gotta look at reality again, he'll probably never sniff an all-star spot and it was only a couple of weeks ago when we were wondering if he could even make the roster.


I don't know what him ever being an all-star has to do with anything, but it's not as if we need Jordan 30+ minutes a game. All we'll most likely need from him is a good 10-15 minutes to spell whoever our PG is in at the time, and he'll do well setting everyone up.



> Oh and you already said we'd make the playoffs, looks like you thought only 4 teams in the West were better, now you're changing your mind? Sounds like a new pessimist to me.
> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-clippers/366050-clippers-select-thornton-12.html#post4873459


I said there are only four squads better then us guaranteed, but that doesn't equal a playoff spot, because besides those 4 spots, the other 3 are open[one goes to the NW Division winner], and I did state that getting up to the 6th seed is a possibility. 



> The west is stronger than we were in our best season of the decade, and now we're worse, its tough to imagine us breaking 35-wins. Our team has tanked it before, i think if we're not in the playoff picture by mid-season, look for us to be a top 5 lottery team.


Sure, it's stronger, and we did regress, but to say we'll be a top 5 lottery team without getting very lucky is way off if you ask me. Like I stated, we'll be in the playoff hunt til the very last weeks, leaving us with a pick in the 10-14 range or so if we fail to make it at least.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Did I say Cassell would be our savior or will rebound, or did I just simply state that he will be available for more then 58 games in my opinion[65-70] and he provides a huge swagger when he's in the game as versus while he's on the bench and unavailable, which could make a difference.


But right now hes our only PG, and to expect a big difference from him would be nice dont get me wrong, but i dont think with his age its something we can expect. He is an important factor in our success no matter what. Which in itself it reason to be concerned since he is so old, and if he goes down we have no backups at this point. 



> He did have nagging injuries last year, and he has said that he will be working hard this offseason, and I for one believe Chris, and he is young enough to come back next year healthy and ready to play and make an impact.


I think too he will be better than next year, possibly return to 05/06 form. But its not like he went from 20 points to 10 points a game. He went from 11.9 to 10.1 him going back to his career high 11.9 would be nice, but i dont think it makes a difference in the standings. 



> Before, did we have the talent we do with the mix of vets and improving players? Nope, we had young talent and that was basically it.


some of our previous teams he was one are arguably better than what we have going into this season. His first year, we had a good kandi, odom, miles, qrich, maggette, boykins, pike, dooling, etc. Depth at positions, guys who at the time werent that old or injury prone, that was a good team there. The following year we had andre miller, no miles, jaric, and everyone else the same, another team id rather have possibly than this one, due to the depth. brand has had talent greater than this years team. 



> Who's to say Maggette won't run both Maggette and Thornton at the wings at times as both are extremelly well slashers, good rebounders for how they play and Thornton is a solid defender and can actually handle the ball. All this talk about Thornton not getting any PT is way off in my opinion. There is a reason we chose him over projects, such as Belli/Javaris.


so dunleavvy all of a sudden goes full circle and plays maggette at SG? WHere does mobley go? Too many things have to change for that to happen. Thorntons handles leave a LOT to be desired. Why do you think we chose him? It certainly wasnt need or fit into our system. Barring injury he will be a bust of a pick...too many things have to happen for him to even get 20-25 minutes a game. 



> I said there are only four squads better then us guaranteed, but that doesn't equal a playoff spot, because besides those 4 spots, the other 3 are open[one goes to the NW Division winner], and I did state that getting up to the 6th seed is a possibility.


Guaranteed better than us, all things being equal, are every team that was ahead of us that stayed the same or got better, namely: Mavs, suns, spurs, rockets, jazz, nuggets, warriors. Almost guaranteed to be better than us are teams that werent that far behind us whose improvement allows them to leapfrog us: Hornets. Then you have teams like kings who if healthy are beter than us, memphis arguably better when healthy, twolves are way deeper than us at almost all positions, portland has a ridiculous lineup all of a sudden and cant be considered guaranteed worse than us. its going to be tough. 



> Sure, it's stronger, and we did regress, but to say we'll be a top 5 lottery team without getting very lucky is way off if you ask me.


In the east, look at the playoff picture. pistons, cavs, bulls, raptors, heat, nets, wizards, are looking good. Magic added lewis. sixers im not sure about but in the east their weaknesses arent as bad as if they were in the west. Pacers and knicks are better. Bobcats added a 20 point scorer for nothing almost to their team, Bucks i have no idea what to expect, but they improved. The celtics might go from worst to first. All it takes for us to be in the same situation as portland was this year is to lose 5-8 more games than last year. I dont see how that is so far fetched when so many teams are passing is up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Well, you never know. This is Los Angeles Remember. Take arenas for example. What would he be going back to in Washington? Not a great city, and its not like they have a better team than the clippers. Take Ellis. I doubt goldenstate would offer him the max. Look at orlando and rashard lewis. Orlando is not exactly a big time team, but lewis went there because they showed him the money.


The Clippers have been in LA for some 22 years now and they have had plenty of money and cap space to sign a big name and haven't been able to. I can feasible see someone like Monta taking the big money to play here because he is young but the experienced stars won't. Almost all the experienced stars want to win now not later. The Clippers biggest signing ever was Mobley that's not saying much. You can have all the money and a great location but if your team has a bad stigma and is rebuilding you won't get any quality additions especially when the team name is the Clippers. The best move for the Clippers is to move forwards not backwards, this team has plenty of backward movement and it hasn't helped them once.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i personally wouldn't mind the #1 pick...although, i wouldn't mind making playoffs either....


*but* if we are on the fringe of the playoffs, and chances are we wouldn't make it, i would rather us tank than to get a crappy lottery pick...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i personally wouldn't mind the #1 pick...although, i wouldn't mind making playoffs either....
> 
> 
> *but* if we are on the fringe of the playoffs, and chances are we wouldn't make it, i would rather us tank than to get a crappy lottery pick...


Yep, that's what i've been saying, we're a 10th-11th place team in the West. If we aren't gonna make the deals needed to win more games, then we should just tank it after the trade deadline.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> Yep, that's what i've been saying, we're a 10th-11th place team in the West. If we aren't gonna make the deals needed to win more games, then we should just tank it after the trade deadline.



just imagine if we got a top two pick even...what our team needs is an athletic, good ball handling guard that can penetrate and create shots for himself and his teammates...i would personally take rose over mayo, but either would be great...even top 3 would be nice...a chance at one of the following: rose, mayo, or beasely(sp)...although, if we picked beasely, some would no doubt complain that taking him would be redundant...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> Yep, that's what i've been saying, we're a 10th-11th place team in the West. If we aren't gonna make the deals needed to win more games, then we should just tank it after the trade deadline.


There is huge issue with tanking this year. Unless Maggette and Brand sign extensions in the off-season tanking will probably result in them opting out and leaving. Having a top pick is nice but not when they will be playing by themselves.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If it were only so easy to tank. But tanking does nothing, and its very hard to tank on purpose. With tne lottery, tanking doesnt get us anywhere unfortunately. Gets us a better shot but certainly wouldnt guarantee us things. 



> The Clippers have been in LA for some 22 years now and they have had plenty of money and cap space to sign a big name and haven't been able to.


Kobe came close to signing here, had even decided to until he changed his mind at the last second. And he said recently that he regereted the decision he made. Look at the person i say we should go after, Arenas. Even before we were respectable, he was all set to come here, but decided not to on a frigging coin toss. 

Its not about moving forward or backwards. Moving backwards sometimes moves you forward, it all depends on the situation. What its really about is not being satisfied with being a low lottery team, or fringe playoff team. And with the salary cap the way it is, sometimes you have to subtract in order to add. Were not the spurs where we already have a great core and are always right there ready for a championship. We have to do drastic things to get where they are. 

id be perfectly fine with brand and maggette opting out, although ill be upset we didnt trade them for something. Brand and maggette arent going to get it done for us on their own. Brand plus a superstar yes that would have helped things, but we have already blown our opportunity to land carter, to land pierce, to land iverson. So if we can trade for a superstar to come play with brand, we might as well start from scratch just like we did when we originally got brand in the first place. We did it once, and turned into a decent team, lets do it again, just better.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> just imagine if we got a top two pick even...what our team needs is an athletic, good ball handling guard that can penetrate and create shots for himself and his teammates...i would personally take rose over mayo, but either would be great...even top 3 would be nice...a chance at one of the following: rose, mayo, or beasely(sp)...although, if we picked beasely, some would no doubt complain that taking him would be redundant...


Beasley will be available at around 10-16 in my opinion, which is around where we'll pick, and if Jerryd isn't, Collison will be, and he is a nice and athletic PG who has very nice handles and is an harrasing defender.

And Yama, I see where your coming from, I just don't think it's time for us to say we won't make the playoffs 100% yet, or that we'll be one of the worst. I can understand wanting to push the panic button, but it's too soon, not saying you can't have your finger close to it though.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

We should break the bank on Gilbert Arenas, he's a true superstar of the highest order. He's also aloof as hell, but we can live with that since he's easily the most potent offensive threat this side of Kobe, and he's still pretty young. 

If we could swing a trade with Memphis (for Kaman + Maggette/Mobley/Thornton/Cassell + 1st) for Pau Gasol and push incredibly hard for Arenas, we can become younger & championship caliber really really quick.

Edit: Firing Dunleavy for a creative coach is also a great start, then we could actually play small ball properly.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Question, if Elton opts out, will he be a restricted or an unrestricted free agent? 

I hope he'd be an RFA, that way, we can break the bank on Arenas, like leid said, and then match any offer sheet to Elton. First, we need to get rid of Mobley's contract. Hmm, what teams need an offguard


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Im not paniced, im actually hoping something drastic does happen, because its what it will take for major change to take place. Nothing is 100% of course, im not saying that. Injuries can happen to other teams, lots of things can happen. I just cant remember anytime in the 2000's where on paper we looked this bad on August 1 before. 

If elton opts out, he is 100% unrestricted. No way can he get a contract equal to what hes making, but many guys are opting out at this age, so that they can get locked into another 7 year deal giving them longer term financial security. Even players (like arenas) who say they would be willing to stay with their team are opting out for similar reasons.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Question, if Elton opts out, will he be a restricted or an unrestricted free agent?
> 
> I hope he'd be an RFA, that way, we can break the bank on Arenas, like leid said, and then match any offer sheet to Elton. First, we need to get rid of Mobley's contract. Hmm, what teams need an offguard


Pretty sure it's unrestricted, RFA is usually only for players still on their rookie contract. I dunno if it's even possible for a veteran to get that.

Arenas is gonna end up with a $100M+ contract, we managed to clear up that money for Kobe though, so it's definitely possible. Cassell comes off the books, Livingston too, if we could get Gasol and clear up a few more million we'd easily be able to afford Arenas and honestly, it'd be Brand/Maggette's loss if they don't resign, otherwise we'd have a little more capspace and be about as attractive as can be for FAs.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Who cares right now? THE NFL IS HERE!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Who cares right now? THE NFL IS HERE!


:whatever: 


i guess i'm the opposite...football just gives me something to watch until basketball starts...at least i don't have to watch baseball anymore...thank god for that...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Who cares right now? THE NFL IS HERE!


What would Jared Jordan do? You think he'd just watch the NFL? :azdaja:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

possibility is really really really high now...

brand is out...god ****ing dammit...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah. number 1 was pretty good posibility before this, now no brand. I dont think that even the few guys here who said it wasnt a possiblity will still feel the same way now.

Doesnt that suck. Every time we get the number1 pick, its for a down draft...we miss the superstar always by one year


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Even if you have the worst record, it doesn't mean, you'll get the top pick, just to let you know.


Orlando, 3 years ago, was the last team with the worst record, to get the top pick.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> yeah. number 1 was pretty good posibility before this, now no brand. I dont think that even the few guys here who said it wasnt a possiblity will still feel the same way now.
> 
> Doesnt that suck. Every time we get the number1 pick, its for a down draft...we miss the superstar always by one year



damn it yamaneko, you jinxed us by making this thread...



seriously though, it seems like god is playing a really cruel joke on all of us clipper fans...

sweet baby jesus...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahah i just laugh at the Clippers luck now but anyway

is there anyway Thornton can be a superstart like Vince Carter and just c arry this team this year ?? ? 
hahaha

maaaaaaaan

****


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> is there anyway Thornton can be a superstart like Vince Carter and just c arry this team this year ?? ?
> hahaha
> 
> 
> ...



I think he'll do well.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

****ing hell!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> What would Jared Jordan do? You think he'd just watch the NFL? :azdaja:


Of course he would be! Its not the #1 sport in the US by accident.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yea number 1 pick is a great possibility now!!! I've been hearing this OJ Mayo kid? Is he any good?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Derrick Rose is better.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Derrick Rose is better.


What kind of player is he?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Super athletic P.G, one of the best P.G prospects you will ever see!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q1aXZ8SMFlg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q1aXZ8SMFlg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

look him up on youtube, alot of videos on him.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

^^^ He looks like a great SG in a PG body!!! He looks great thought but the highlights from Mayo looked great too!!!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-iPYdAzt47U"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-iPYdAzt47U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Cursed....

OJ Mayo has to be the choice if we are on the clock and he is on the board. He is exactly what we need. I love Derrick Rose, but Mayo can score at will and is the closest thing to a sure fire star player.

No way Brand opts out now, he can use next season as a contract year and rack up a $16.5 mil check before hitting free agency.

This would be a good idea... Achilies injuries usualy recover well as long as you get the right rehab and are fairly young. Brand is still a young guy (28 I believe) so I think he should recover to 100%. What if we give Brand an extension this year? We might be able to get him for a decent price, I think he would take a 13-14 mil starting salary extension this season, which is a little under what I think he would get in FA.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Mayo has been hyped, and hes got game. Just not sure hes good if dunleavvy is still here. Hes a little too wild. Hes also been a man amongst boys the last couple years in high school. I dont know if he was held back or whatever, but at the age i was a senior in high school, this guy was like a freshman. Hes practically 20 i believe already and barely graduated high school. Hes still good, but if he was a normal aged guy doing wha the does (like 17), then id be really like WOW.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

By the way, even before the brand injury, not only had the worst team in the east, boston, surpassed us, but the worst team in the west, memphis has as well.

Check out their lineup next year:
Starting 5:
Darko
Gasol
Gay
Mike miller
conley JR

With navvaroo, damon, hakim warrick, Stomile swift coming off of the bench.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> By the way, even before the brand injury, not only had the worst team in the east, boston, surpassed us, but the worst team in the west, memphis has as well.
> 
> Check out their lineup next year:
> Starting 5:
> ...


Yeah, I don't know why most people and all of the so called experts are sleeping on Memphis. Two years ago there were a better team than us and their core of that team is still intact plus the additions of youngsters like Conley, Lowry, Gay and Kinsey. They sucked last season mostly because of Gasol's injury and being held down by their offensively challenged coach Mike Fratello. Now they got the Sun's top assisstant as their head coach and I like they will surprise alot of people.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, memphis barring injury should take the lakers spot in the playoffs next year, perhaps even higher. They have always overachieved IMO, and this year they actually have a decent, deep team.


----------

